
iOS 9 security blooper lets you BYPASS PINs, eye up photos, contacts - noja
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/23/ios_9_contacts_snooped/
======
ikurei
How hard is it to design a PIN lock? There have been so many bugs of these
nature in the last years, and probably before...

And the only solution is to disable Siri, instead of having a "Disable Siri
from the lockscreen and make the lockscreen just a fracking lockscreen."

EDIT: I know, the simplest things end up not being so simple when you look at
them closely and try to add a few features. Apparent simplicity in software
design is often deceitful.

